# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ictio

## RicardoJorge

Olá a todos, estou com um problema no meu nano de 60 litros e precisava da vossa opinião a ver se consigo resolver o mesmo, visto que de água salgada sou ainda um iniciante.
Tenho uma nano de 60 litros, montado a quase 3 meses, com 8 Kilos de rocha viva, onde os parâmetros da água são semanalmente controlados estando totalmente estáveis.
Faço tpas de 10% 1 vez por semana com água do mar.
Como fauna tenho 2 palhaços e tinha duas donzelas, tinha, porque uma morreu a semana passada.
O que verifiquei, é que sempre que faço os TPAs, e meto as mãos dentro de água para limpar os vidros com uma esponja, as minhas donzelas no dia seguinte aparecem carregadas de ictio, o que levou a que uma não sobrevive-se.
Poderá ser stress pelo que li e se entendi bem ao pesquisar.
De imediato diminuí a densidade de sal por litro, e o que é certo é que a outra melhorou bastante, mas de ontem para hoje, coincidindo com o TPA e com a limpeza dos vidros, voltou a ficar carregada de ictio.
O que posso eu fazer para evitar esta situação? Será mesmo stress da limpeza dos vidros? Será algo relacionado com os TPAs?
Desde já agradeço as almas caridosas que derem uma ajuda aqui ao noob :Wink: 
Grande a abraço para toda a comunidade e obrigado pelo tempo.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Ricardo,

costuma aparecer muitos tópicos sobre esses pontinhos brancos... dei a minha opinião tantas vezes quantas as que me fizeram desanimar... mas aqui vai mais uma vez  :SbOk:  

na minha opinião a causa do ictio é variação superior a 2/3 graus celcius em menos de 24 horas. Portanto penso que o problema seja da forma como colocas a agua do mar, uma vez que ela deverá estar com menos 8º ou 10º da do aqua.

Para resolveres isso faz as TPAs de forma mais lenta, ou seja repõe a agua do mar mais lentamente de forma que a que está no aqua não baixe muito mais que 0,5º / 1º.

Abraço
António

----------


## RicardoJorge

Boas, antes de mais obrigado pela resposta e pela ajuda.
Em 77 visualizações foste a única pessoa que me tentou ajudar :Smile: 
Eu antes de postar a minha dúvida, logicamente andei a pesquisar neste e em outros fóruns a procura de respostas.
O que me dizes da temperatura, no meu caso não é válido, embora eu concorde contigo sobre as variações poderem provocar ictio, e não é válido porque antes de colocar a água no aquário, tenho a preocupação de a deixar ao sol até verificar que a temperatura é igual a que se encontra no aquário :Wink: 
No Inverno irei deixar na mesma perto da lareira :Smile: 
Por essa razão nunca obtive nenhuma variação de temperatura quando faço os TPAs.
Por não encontrar mais nenhuma razão plausível naquilo que li e que andei a pesquisar, é que perguntei se seria stress causado pelas limpezas de fundo e dos vidros, isto porque encontrei alguns posts que falavam sobre isso.
Infelizmente a minha segunda donzela acabou por morrer esta noite...
Curiosamente os restantes animais encontram-se bem e sem ictio.
Um abraço e obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Penso que muita gente não responde porque o íctio é um problema recorrente e de difícil resolução.

Não me parece haver dúvidas que o stress da limpeza é que as torna mais vulneráveis.

Medes os parâmetros da água das TPA? (também aqui pode haver motivo de stress)

"Os outros peixes não apresentam íctio" isto não quer dizer que não estejam contaminado, podem é ser mais resistentes ou ter imunidade parcial (at+e um dia)


Depois de tudo que li e da minha experiência, a solução para o íctio é tratar os peixes com cobre num aquário de quarentena e deixar o aquário principal sem peixes durante 40 dias...é difícil mas de outra forma vais ter sempre íctio no teu aquário

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Acho que muita gente não responde porque isto ja é velho e não falta informação acerca deste problema e a sua solução.

Resumindo, o ictio é um parasita que vive apenas dos peixes, so se pode matar este parasita com cobre ou não tendo nenhum peixe no sistema durante 30 dias, ao fim destes 30 dias, isto no max ele morre.

E importante de realçar que embora não viva dos corais pode entrar no aquario desta forma dai uma quarentena ser essencial para se conseguir um sistema 100% limpo.

Descutivel é sem duvida que peixes tem melhores sistema imunitario que conseguem sobreviver em aquarios com estes parasitas. Tambem discutivel é o que faz baixar o sistema imunitario dos peixes para facilitar a entrada dos parasitas e o que leva logo a uma explusão de ponto branco dai a historia da diferençia de temperatura e muitos outros mitos deste genero que levam a que os aquariofilistas pensem que foi isto ou aquilo a causa.

Certo mesmo é que num sistema limpo nunca aparece ponto branco nem com diferencia de 10º  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por experiência própria, o problema do íctio, que já tive por duas ou três ocasiões, é relativamente simples de controlar. Nada de tratamentos de cobre nem de hiposalinidade...

Basicamente, o parasita adora circulação de água para deambular livremente pela água e "alapar-se" aos peixes. Então o "segredo do método" consiste em colocar uma "armadilha" para apanhar os "sacanas dos parasitas" e os manter sossegadinhos num spot (local) do aquário.  :SbRequin2:   :SbSourire2: 

O meu "método":

1º cortar a circulação (desligar tudo).

2º, logo de seguida, ligar apenas bombas de circulação ou reposição que consigamos colocar lã de vidro / esponja fina à entrada.

3º, ir controlando a lã de vidro / esponja, e substituindo (ou lavando a mesma) periodicamente... recolocando de novo. Pela minha experiência poderá ser necessário lavar e recolocar de três em três dias (pois suja-se com muita rapidez e depois bloqueia o fluxo).

Isto é o básico e no espaço de poucos dias / uma semana, deverá notar-se melhorias nos peixes (cada vez com menos pontos brancos).

Em paralelo com tudo isto, adicionar molho de alho no alimento, um ou mais camarões de limpeza Lysmata Amboinensis, e indo aspirando os vidros e locais perto das bombas com as esponjas (onde os parasitas passam a ficar "acampados"), ajudará a controlar a praga mais rapidamente.

Isto tudo dá muito trabalho, e poderemos ter de fazer os procedimentos durante mesmo um ou dois meses. Mas no final o trabalho compensa (compensou no meu caso) com zero baixas de peixes.

Este "método" não é lá muito bom para os corais, especialmente os mais sensiveis, com a perda de fluxo na circulação, mas isto é outra história... Para mim a prioridade foi sempre salvar os peixes. Os corais poderão ser transferidos para outro local... Ou então aplicar o mesmo tratamento, mas transferindo os peixes... fica ao critério de cada um.

 :SbOk3: 

PS: Umas fotos para ilustrar a colocação em prática do "método":

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_5131.jpg  (09 Novembro 2010)

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_5141.jpg (11 Novembro 2010)

http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/...5/IMG_5147.jpg (12 Novembro 2010)

Neste caso, em que optei por colocar todas as bombas de circulação no vidro da lateral direita, os parasitas tendem igualmente a ir parar junto das bombas e "acampar" nesse vidro da lateral direita. E como nessa lateral tem a coluna seca, os parasitas que ficam retidos nas esponjas filter pad que envolvem as Tunzes, que decidirem ir dar um passeiozinho nas redondezas, têm grande probabilidade de irem parar ao tubo de queda, indo parar à sump, onde outra esponja fina / filter bag / lã de vidro, os aguarda para uma recepção e alojamento "ad eternum"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## RicardoJorge

Boas novamente e obrigado pelas dicas.
Ambas as donzelas acabaram por morrer.
Os palhaços estão a 100%, comem bem e não tem pontos brancos.
Irei fazer conforme me aconselham, na água doce era um problema bem fácil de resolver, mas aqui torna-se mais complexo, no entanto nada que com força de vontade e dedicação não se resolva.
Obrigado a todos pela colaboração.
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Se instalares um UV também ajuda a eliminar parte do problema...mas não resolve.

Penso que a solução do Artur, apesar de trazer grandes melhorias, também não acabará com problema (mas é só uma opinião)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Podes tb ter uma UV à mão para estas situações.

Não cura os peixes infectados como é obvio, mas evita que se espalhe através da coluna de agua.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Looooooooooool


em sintonia!! : :Big Grin:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

só falta acertarmos nos números do euromilhões..ehehe
cá vai a minha sugestão 5 15 21 23 40 - 1 8

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Não recomendo gastar dinheiro numa UVC para este caso pois de pouco ou nada adianta. Enquanto houver livre e boa circulação de água no aquário, o parasita está no paraíso.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

hum...mas não é o mesmo príncipio que recomendaste? 

passa na UV -> morre
passa na lã de vidro -> morre

a questão é que á sempre alguns que não passam, por isso, nenhum dos sistemas ser "remédio santo", como já disse anteriormente.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> hum...mas não é o mesmo príncipio que recomendaste? 
> 
> passa na UV -> morre
> passa na lã de vidro -> morre
> 
> a questão é que á sempre alguns que não passam, por isso, nenhum dos sistemas ser "remédio santo", como já disse anteriormente.


Boas Paulo,

Por não ser o "remédio santo" é que acho dispensável gastar o dinheiro na UV... a lã de vidro ou esponjas ficam mais baratas  :SbOk3: 

O tratamento com UVC será bastante eficaz para eliminar bactérias. Estes parasitas são um pouco maiores que as bactérias e de certa forma têm "vontade própria" sendo mais difícil irem parar à sump com a circulação aleatória habitual.

Com o método que falei, colocando todas as bombas num lado, eles assim já têm tendência a irem para perto das bombas, então libertando o resto do aquário para os peixes nadarem com menos probabilidade de serem atacados. O ciclo de vida do parasita penso que é de cerca de três dias. Com os que ficam na rede/esponja, e os que ficam nos vidros, não conseguindo alimentar-se dos peixes, acabam por morrer e não deixando descendência. Na primeira semana é visível a diminuição dos parasitas nas peles dos peixes. A médio/longo prazo, tipo um ou dois meses, a população dos parasitas acaba por reduzir drasticamente. A partir daí, se tudo correr bem, o parasita permanece no aquário mas de forma reduzida e com os camarões limpadores e os peixes já adaptados e mais saudáveis, eles próprios vão tolerando.

Acho possível erradicar o parasita através da hiposalinidade e cobre, mas acho que na maioria dos reefs, tal como na água natural, o parasita está sempre presente. É apenas questão de o manter controlado, com ataques aos peixes muito reduzidos.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Eu tive várias mortes no meu aquário aqui há uns tempos por causa do íctio.

Inicialmente misturava alho na comida, também usei lã nas bombas (muito menos da que tu usas) e tive uma UV dentro do aquário (não tenho sump), cheguei a usar medicamentos "reffsafe" contra o íctio, baixei a salinidade...nada disso resoltou.

Agora estou com o aquário há mais de dois meses sem peixes...já tenho peixes em quarentena...vamos ver se me livro do íctio.

Mas nem tudo foram más notícias, agora tenho uma bela criaçção de camarões (ficaram sem predadores e com o aquário por conta deles...estão lá a crescer lentamente)

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Acho possível erradicar o parasita através da hiposalinidade e cobre, mas acho que na maioria dos reefs, tal como na água natural, o parasita está sempre presente. É apenas questão de o manter controlado, com ataques aos peixes muito reduzidos.


 Artur, não podia estar mais em desacordo contigo. O parasita nos nossos reefs só estará presente se nós o introduzirmos por não fazermos quarentena/tratamento . O manter controlado significa ter perdas crónicas inevitáveis, por picos episódicos de doença . Se pretenderes apenas ter 2 ou 3 peixes , ou seja uma população baixa num aquário predominantemente de corais isto pode até ser aceitável . Caso contrário torna-se frustrante , caro e desmotivante a médio prazo. É como estares a passear num campo minado á espera que uma expluda . É apenas uma questão de tempo. Podes até colocar uma brigada para desarmar as minas mas se continuas lá a andar acabas por morrer antes que estejam todas desarmadas. E se ainda por cima continuas a bombardear a área pior. Mais vale mudar de área e desarmar primeiro. 
Nos oceanos os parasitas existem mas a diluição é taõ grande que a probabilidade de haver um infecção é mínima . É uma bomba por milhões de m2 !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O parasita nos nossos reefs só estará presente se nós o introduzirmos por não fazermos quarentena/tratamento .


Boas Rui,

Esqueci-me desse pormenor... realmente acho que na maioria dos reefs, diria mais de 99% dos reefers faz quarentena dos peixes adquiridos e tratamentos de esterilização do parasita. Só 1% dos desprevenidos e incautos é que compra um peixe e o coloca no aquário sem qualquer tipo de quarentena ou tratamento além da básica aclimatização.

Agora a sério e sem ironia, não sei se estaremos a falar do mesmo "ictio". No meu caso refiro-me aos parasitas dos pontos brancos concretamente da espécie Cryptocarion Irritans (ou designação semelhante). No caso de outro tipo de íctio marinho, talvez mais mortifero e com propagação e contaminação mais rápida, realmente talvez o meu "método" não tenha resultado. Em todo o caso, se estivermos a falar do cryptocarion, que já tive por duas ocasiões, mantenho as dicas e a minha opinião. E nessas duas ocasiões sem qualquer baixa dos peixes. Havia dias em que olhava por exemplo para o Hepatus e pensava "eh lá, se calhar de hoje para amanhã lá vai"... mas nessas alturas adoptava as medidas no corte e controlo da circulação de água e notava melhorias visíveis em questão de 2 a 3 dias...  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

só 1% é que não faz quarentena...ehheh...era bom era

façam uma sondagens e vamos ver os resultados.

também andei assim muito tempo, com um hepatus que se curava milagrosamente de um dia para o outro ... até um dia em que não se curou e mureu mais branco que azul  :Frown:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Boas Rui,
> 
> Esqueci-me desse pormenor... realmente acho que na maioria dos reefs, diria mais de 99% dos reefers faz quarentena dos peixes adquiridos e tratamentos de esterilização do parasita. Só 1% dos desprevenidos e incautos é que compra um peixe e o coloca no aquário sem qualquer tipo de quarentena ou tratamento além da básica aclimatização.
> 
> Agora a sério e sem ironia, não sei se estaremos a falar do mesmo "ictio". No meu caso refiro-me aos parasitas dos pontos brancos concretamente da espécie Cryptocarion Irritans (ou designação semelhante). No caso de outro tipo de íctio marinho, talvez mais mortifero e com propagação e contaminação mais rápida, realmente talvez o meu "método" não tenha resultado. Em todo o caso, se estivermos a falar do cryptocarion, que já tive por duas ocasiões, mantenho as dicas e a minha opinião. E nessas duas ocasiões sem qualquer baixa dos peixes. Havia dias em que olhava por exemplo para o Hepatus e pensava "eh lá, se calhar de hoje para amanhã lá vai"... mas nessas alturas adoptava as medidas no corte e controlo da circulação de água e notava melhorias visíveis em questão de 2 a 3 dias...


Pois Artur,  eu só conheço um tipo de Ictio que é provocado pela Cryptocaryon irritans que poder ter várias estirpes. 
O facto de 99% fazerem dessa forma não significa que o façam da forma correcta. E eu não desisto de tentar fazer da forma correcta e de aconselhar que o façam. Eu já fiz mal e tento fazer melhor. Não aconselho "métodos" que não têm fundamento. Existem dezenas de artgos escritos sobre Cryptocarium . Só existem 2 tratamentos eficazes cobre e hipossalinidade. O resto são paliativos e o resultado depende apenas da virulençia da estirpe e da imunidade parcial dos hospedeiros, da densidade populacional e da espécie dos peixes afectados ( estas duas ultimas condicionam a imunidade pelo stress e pela camada de muco na pele respectivamente ) . 
O caminho é a prevenção porque não podemos tratar reef's. Enquanto não entranharmos isto continuaremos a matar peixes ou a mantê-los durante muito pouco tempo. 
Mas, Artur, ainda bem que o teu " método" resulta para ti e estás feliz com o teu aquário.
PS : É por estas que acho que os peixes deviam custar o triplo do que custam !

----------


## Luis Santos

> PS : É por estas que acho que os peixes deviam custar o triplo do que custam !


Tambem concordo desde de que fossem as lojas a fazer a quarentena(como deve ser),mas isso ja nao deve interessar muito.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Penso que ao opinarmos num hobby com características marcadas pela ciência, devíamos todos fazer um esforço para não divergirmos para o mundo da crença...
  Eu percebo que a ciência é mais aborrecida, impessoal e pouco criativa, mas quando a conhecemos, temos alguma dificuldade em nos afastarmos dela.
 Há práticas que não realizamos, e que devíamos fazer. Então enquanto comunidade era nosso dever promover as boas práticas, valorizá-las mais do que o "show"...para que num futuro não muito longínquo, alguém não tenha de as impor, é uma sugestão.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Viva,

o meu aquário foi recentemente vitima de Crypto... Está neste momento sem peixes a fazer o tal periodo de 40 dias... De 9 peixes só consegui salvar um, porque agi tarde demais nessa onda do uns dias estão melhores e noutros piores, até que não tiveram salvação... 

Só se salvou, imaginem, o pápa ictio Labroides dimidiatus...

Agora pergunto, tenho o gajo há 20 dias com salinidade 1.12 sem qualquer outro tratamento num aquário hospital, onde já não aparenta ter qualquer ponto branco.

Que acham que faça?

1- Um tratamento de 15 dias com cobre só para ter a certeza que está limpo, e pimba aquário com ele...?

2- Esperar mais 20 dias na quarentena, e se não aparentar pontos brancos acreditar que está limpo e aquário com ele...?

3- O gajo nunca vai ficar totalmente livre da doença e vai sempre haver surtos no aquário por causa dele?

4- Nunca mais ter peixes e dedicar-me só a corais...?


Alguma sugestão?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Viva
>  Penso que ao opinarmos num hobby com características marcadas pela ciência, devíamos todos fazer um esforço para não divergirmos para o mundo da crença...
>   Eu percebo que a ciência é mais aborrecida, impessoal e pouco criativa, mas quando a conhecemos, temos alguma dificuldade em nos afastarmos dela.
>  Há práticas que não realizamos, e que devíamos fazer. Então enquanto comunidade era nosso dever promover as boas práticas, valorizá-las mais do que o "show"...para que num futuro não muito longínquo, alguém não tenha de as impor, é uma sugestão.


Carlos,

Perdoa-me, mas parece-me que o teu post é que está um bocado fora de tópico, diria mais, está com um pouco de "show" a mais.

Sinceramente acho que até agora toda a gente tem tentado contribuir com o que sabe. Provávelmente no final do tópico, e depois de trocarmos opiniões, ficaremos com conhecimentos mais sólidos e alguns de nós que achavam que "já sabiam", vão ficar "a saber". Penso que será este o objectivo de um fórum.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Viva,
> 
> o meu aquário foi recentemente vitima de Crypto... Está neste momento sem peixes a fazer o tal periodo de 40 dias... De 9 peixes só consegui salvar um, porque agi tarde demais nessa onda do uns dias estão melhores e noutros piores, até que não tiveram salvação... 
> 
> Só se salvou, imaginem, o pápa ictio Labroides dimidiatus...
> 
> Agora pergunto, tenho o gajo há 20 dias com salinidade 1.12 sem qualquer outro tratamento num aquário hospital, onde já não aparenta ter qualquer ponto branco.
> 
> Que acham que faça?
> ...


Antes de mais nada parabéns pela tua escolha Telmo. Faz mais 20 dias de hiposalinidade e depois sobe gradualmente. A partir daqui estás no caminho certo e poderás ter os peixes que desejares respeitando a sua compatibilidade e exigências específicas e seguindo sempre o mesmo protocolo de quarentena e hipossalinidade para cada peixe introduzido. No caso dos corais e outros invertebrados quarentena num mini-reef sem peixes à parte durante quarenta dias .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Carlos,
> 
> Perdoa-me, mas parece-me que o teu post é que está um bocado fora de tópico, diria mais, está com um pouco de "show" a mais.
> 
> Sinceramente acho que até agora toda a gente tem tentado contribuir com o que sabe. Provávelmente no final do tópico, e depois de trocarmos opiniões, ficaremos com conhecimentos mais sólidos e alguns de nós que achavam que "já sabiam", vão ficar "a saber". Penso que será este o objectivo de um fórum.


Paulo, penso que interpretaste mal o Carlos . A mensagem dele é positiva e pretende apenas dizer que o melhor é não inventar, ter respeito pelos animais que compramos e fazer prevenção baseados em conhecimentos científicos do parasita, das suas características morfológicas e ciclo de vida e da sua susceptibilidade comprovada a  alguns tratamentos .

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Rui,

Longe de im querer andar aqui com "tricas"... simplesmente acredito que é saudável dizer aquilo em que acreditámos, mesmo que não seja o mais correcto. Só dessa forma é que alguém nos vai corrigir e poderemos então evoluir.

Apesar do íctio em água salgada estar mais do que estudado, parece-me que ainda é um tema que levanta muitas dúvidas mesmo nos aquariofilistas mais experientes (não é o meu caso).

Para complicar tudo ainda somos inundados com publicidade de grandes marcas que nos prometem curas reefsafe que só acontecem (aparentemente) algumas vezes...

Acho saudável a troca de experiências dos vários membros...e depois, no fim de tudo, aparecem os mais conhecedores da matéria para nos levar pelo bom caminho (o científico...quando ele existe)

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Infelizmente , na maioria das vezes o caminho melhor , não é o mais fácil, mas seguramente é o mais compensador a médio/longo prazo. O ideal seria produzir uma vacina contra o Cryptocaryon !

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá a todos
 Longe de mim querer que alguém se sinta constrangido ao participar... :yb668: 
  O Rui ao intervir deixou-me sem palavras... :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> "O facto de 99% fazerem dessa forma não significa que o façam da forma correcta."
> 
> "E eu não desisto de tentar fazer da forma correcta e de aconselhar que o façam."
> 
> Discordo da existência "da forma correcta"... há várias formas, vários métodos, vários resultados, nem todos correctos, nem todos incorrectos...
> 
> "Não aconselho "métodos" que não têm fundamento."
> 
> Eu também não aconselho métodos sem fundamento... Com algum tempo e recorrendo a teorias e leis das áreas da Física, da Biologia e da Estatística, acredito que era perfeitamente possível descrever de forma científica a eficácia do método que utilizei... e nesse dia, haveria mais um artigo científico... e mais um "tratamento eficaz" para o Cryptocarion...
> ...






> Agora pergunto, tenho o gajo há 20 dias com salinidade 1.12 sem qualquer outro tratamento num aquário hospital, onde já não aparenta ter qualquer ponto branco.
> 
> 4- Nunca mais ter peixes e dedicar-me só a corais...?


E eu pergunto, quais são os valores de salinidade mais toleráveis pelos peixes de água salgada... Colocar um peixe numa salinidade tão baixa não será um tipo de "tortura" para o mesmo?

Nem 8 nem 80... o Cryptocarion é chato mas daí até nos fazer desistir dos peixes, parece-me exagerado... 





> A partir daqui estás no caminho certo e poderás ter os peixes que desejares respeitando a sua compatibilidade e exigências específicas e seguindo sempre o mesmo protocolo de quarentena e hipossalinidade para cada peixe introduzido.
> 
> No caso dos corais e outros invertebrados quarentena num mini-reef sem peixes à parte durante quarenta dias .


Então quem não tiver possibilidade de fazer quarentena de cada peixe introduzido, com o tratamento de hipossalinidade, tendo recurso a um mini aquário de quarentena, que assim por alto será talvez 99% dos reefers, o melhor será desistir da ideia e do hobby?




> Paulo, penso que interpretaste mal o Carlos . A mensagem dele é positiva e pretende apenas dizer que o melhor é não inventar, ter respeito pelos animais que compramos e fazer prevenção baseados em conhecimentos científicos do parasita, das suas características morfológicas e ciclo de vida e da sua susceptibilidade comprovada a  alguns tratamentos .


Gostava de ler artigos científicos sobre os métodos de hipossalinidade e de tratamento de cobre, e o respeito pelos animais....




> Infelizmente , na maioria das vezes o caminho melhor , não é o mais fácil, mas seguramente é o mais compensador a médio/longo prazo. O ideal seria produzir uma vacina contra o Cryptocarium !


Na minha opinião há vários caminhos... uns melhores, outros assim-assim, outros piores, outros mais-ou-menos, ...

Recuso-me a promover fundamentalismos científicos ou ideológicos. A Ciência é muito bom para nos ajudar a compreender o Mundo. Mas a Ciência não é "a forma correcta", ou "a única forma" de compreender o Mundo. Há vida para além da Ciência.

A Ciência também erra... aqui há tempos havia 9 ou 10 planetas... entretanto descobriram que afinal Plutão é um planeta-anão, então agora há um planeta a menos...

Há médicos que diagnosticam cancros terminais a pacientes e lhes dão na melhor das hipóteses 6 meses de vida. E 2 ou 3 anos mais tarde cá andam esses pacientes a contar a história...

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Então quem não tiver possibilidade de fazer quarentena de cada peixe introduzido, com o tratamento de hipossalinidade, tendo recurso a um mini aquário de quarentena, que assim por alto será talvez 99% dos reefers, o melhor será desistir da ideia e do hobby?
> 
> 
> 
> Gostava de ler artigos científicos sobre os métodos de hipossalinidade e de tratamento de cobre, e o respeito pelos animais....


Artur,

Eu penso que o Rui se estava a referir ao método mais eficaz que conhecemos quer no Ictio quer na nossa saúde em geral (e até no nosso posicionamento na forma de gerir): proactividade.

Na saúde também está mais que provado que excesso de peso resultante de uma alimentação incorrecta, fumar , beber alcool em excesso são factores que contribuem (e de que maneira) para uma série de problemas de saúde.

Todos sabemos que os tratamentos reactivos são substancialmente mais incómodos (e nalguns casos fatais) do que uma postura reactiva (eu sou testemunha disso por razões que agora não vêm ao caso).

Quanto ao ultimo parágrafo que retirei dos teus comentários, se formos por aí então certamente que teríamos de por a "mão na consciência" , olhando para os nossos actos e começar pelo inicio desta cadeia do hobby.  

O respeito (ou antes falta do mesmo) pelos peixes não começará por colectarmos os mesmos do mar e os colocarmos  em ambientes de uma dimensão não adequada (e na grande maioria dos casos observamos excesso de população em aquários) no qual uma doença insignificante se transforma rapidamente numa epidemia ?

Aquário de quarentena = postura pró-activa (não me "lixem" com conversas que é caro, etc, etc porque se monta um sistema destes com custos baixos)

Eu só conheço 2 tratamentos reconhecidos como eficazes no Ictio: hiposalinidade e cobre mas prefiro a quarentena para não ter de tratar de 10 peixes em vez de um só....... 

Infelizmente  grande parte destes casos de Ictio resultam na morte da população dos nossos aquários porque (aqui sim) não há aquário de quarentena que consiga albergar toda a população.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 




> E eu pergunto, quais são os valores de salinidade mais toleráveis pelos peixes de água salgada... Colocar um peixe numa salinidade tão baixa não será um tipo de "tortura" para o mesmo?




Os peixes aguentam bem 1,008 e não é tortura nenhuma, alias gastam menos energia e tipo uma pessoa andar a pé e com a baiaxa de salinidade começa a descer. O problema é depois na subida para valores normais. Não podem é estar muito tempo nesta situação




> Nem 8 nem 80... o Cryptocarion é chato mas daí até nos fazer desistir dos peixes, parece-me exagerado...


Não é o primeiro




> Então quem não tiver possibilidade de fazer quarentena de cada peixe introduzido, com o tratamento de hipossalinidade, tendo recurso a um mini aquário de quarentena, que assim por alto será talvez 99% dos reefers, o melhor será desistir da ideia e do hobby?




Não, mas tera que ter uma especial atenção na compra dos peixes e comprar o melhor qualidade possivel. Tambem não pode escolher qualquer peixe para manter, vai ter de escolher peixes mais facis com sistema imunitario forte para não ter out break de ictio certo







> Gostava de ler artigos científicos sobre os métodos de hipossalinidade e de tratamento de cobre, e o respeito pelos animais....


Não falta informação. Agora eu ja li que o virus tem vindo a ficar mais forte, mais resistente a hiposalinidade etc. Posso confirmar por experienci propria que o parasita não more com densidade de 1,009 como se diz! Tive os peixes 2 semanas nesta densidade e não melhorou, com cobre ficaram limpos em 4 dias!!! Acho que neste momento so mesmo o cobre

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Basicamente, o parasita adora circulação de água para deambular livremente pela água e "alapar-se" aos peixes. Então o "segredo do método" consiste em colocar uma "armadilha" para apanhar os "sacanas dos parasitas" e os manter sossegadinhos num spot (local) do aquário.


Artur ja ouvi de tudo mas esta é nova  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  nem vou comentar este teu post pois acho-te um tipo fix  :HaEbouriffe: 

Não querendo aprofundar muito sinto que devo explicar para aqueles que não tem tanta experiencia. O parasita quando sai do peixe vai se agarar a rocha viva e a areia para se colonar em centenas ( é desta forma que entra para o aquario quando vem num coral). por norma ataca durante a noite quando os peixes vou se refugiar para perto da areia e da rocha  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> E eu pergunto, quais são os valores de salinidade mais toleráveis pelos peixes de água salgada... Colocar um peixe numa salinidade tão baixa não será um tipo de "tortura" para o mesmo?
> 
> Nem 8 nem 80... o Cryptocarion é chato mas daí até nos fazer desistir dos peixes, parece-me exagerado...







> Gostava de ler artigos científicos sobre os métodos de hipossalinidade e de tratamento de cobre, e o respeito pelos animais....


E eu respondo ....
Sobre hiposalinidade não quero que te faltem artigos . Boa leitura...! Comecemos por um sintético para te incentivar a ler .Depois é só continuar pelas referencias .

''Marine teleost fish typically adjust to hyposaline conditions quite readily. An article in Drum and Croaker reported on thirty-two species of marine teleost fish maintained in a Specific Gravity of 1.010 for six to twelve weeks ( Goodlett & Ichinotsubo, 1997). One study was performed using thirteen species of marine fish (Wu & Woo, 1983). Another was performed using Emperor angelfish Pomacanthus imperator. The angelfish were kept in salinities as low as 7ppt for 30 days without any apparent ill effects (Woo & Chung, 1995). While marine teleost fish adjust rapidly to salinities lower than natural seawater, the transition back from hyposaline conditions to NSW levels must take place slowly over several days. Fish with a different osmoregulatory strategy such as sharks and rayfish cannot withstand hyposaline conditions.

The optimal salinity for shipping saltwater fish has not been determined and may vary with the species. However, it is reasonable to assume that a salinity that is close to isotonic would work well for marine teleost fish. The cooperation of those at all points of handling is necessary. Ideally, marine teleost fish would be held in hyposaline conditions beginning with the exporter all the way to the hobbyists quarantine tank. This will help the fish quickly recover osmotic balance and it helps to control some types of external parasites as well. Hyposalinity therapy can be extended for several weeks as a proactive approach for dealing with some types of parasitic infection such as Cryptocaryon irritans (saltwater ich).

Acclimation to hyposaline conditions should begin two days prior to shipping. The fish should be acclimated in steps using two water changes per day for two days. Reduce the salinity 5ppt with each water change. I suggest a salinity of 14ppt, not to be confused with Specific Gravity, for transporting marine teleost fish. Hyposaline conditions should be maintained for 7 days or longer post shipment. ''


References

Amend, D.F. Croy, T.R. Goven, B.A. Johnson, K.A. & McCarthy, D.H. Transporation of Fish in Closed System: Methods to Control Ammonia, Carbon Dioxide, pH and Bacterial Growth. Transactions of the American Fisheries Society, 111, 603-611, 1982.

Bartelme, T.D., Beta Glucan as a Biological Defense Modulator: Helping Fish to Help Themselves . Advanced Aquarists Online Magazine, September, 2003c.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...03/feature.htm

Bartelme, T.D. No Nets Please: Better Health Through Better Handling. Reefkeeping, September, 2003b.

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-0...ture/index.htm

Barton, B.A. & Iwama, G.K. Physiological Changes in Fish From Stress in Aquaculture with Emphasis on the Response and Effects of Corticosteriods. Annual Review of Fish Diseases, 1, 3-26, 1991.

Carmicheal, G.J. Tomasso, J.R. Simco, B.A. & Davis, K.B. Characterization and Alleviation of Stress Associated with Hauling Largemouth Bass. Transactions of the American Fisheries Society, 113, 778-785, 1984.

Carneiro, P.C.F. & Urbinati, E.C. Salt as a Stress Response Mitigator of Matrinxa, Brycon cephalus (Gunther) ,During Transport. Aquaculture Research, 32, 297-304, 2001.

Carragher, J.F. & Sumpter, J.P. "Corticosteroid Physiology in Fish," Progress in Comparative Endocrinology. Epple, A., Scanes, C.G. & Stetson, M.H. eds., pp. 487-492. Wiley-Liss, New York, 1990.

Chow, P.S. Chen, T.W. & Teo, L.H. Physiological Responses of the Common Clownfish, Amphiprion occellaris (Cuvier), to Factors Related to Packaging and Long-Distance Transport by Air. Aquaculture, 127, 347-361, 1994b.

Froese, R. Insulating Properties of Styrofoam Boxes Used in Transporting Live Fish. Aquaculture, 159, 283-292, 1988.

Goodlett, R. & Ichinotsubo, L.  Salinity and pH Adjustments for Quarantine Procedures for Marine Teleost Fishes . Drum and Croaker, 28, 23-26, January 1997.

http://www.colszoo.org/internal/drum...r/pdf/1997.pdf

Guo, F.C. Teo, L.H. & Chen, T.W. Effects of Anaesthetics on the Oxygen Consumption Rate s of Platyfish. Xiphophorus maculatus (Gunther). Aquaculture Research, 26, 887-894, 1995b.

Harrell, R.M. & Moline, M.A. Comparative Stress Dynamics of Brookstock Striped Bass, Morone saxatilis, Associated With Two Capture Techniques. Journal of the World Aquaculture Society, 23, 58-76, 1992.

Iverson, M. Finstad, B. & Nilssen, K. Recovery from Loading and Transport Stress in Atlantic Salmon (Salmo salar L.) Smolts. Aquaculture, 168, 387-394, 1998.

Johnson, D.L. & Metcalf, M.T. Causes and Controls of Freshwater Drum Mortalities During Transportation. Transactions of the American Fisheries Society, 111, 58-62, 1982.

Klontz, G.W. "Care of Fish in Biological Research," Journal of Animal Science 73: 3485- 3492, February 1995.

Kreiberg, H. A Survey of Animal Care Considerations for Fish Handling. Psychologists for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, Washington Grove, MD, 1994. http://www.psyeta.org/hia/vol8/kreiberg.html.

Lim, L.C. Dhert, P & Sorgeloos, P. Recent Developments and Improvements in Ornamental Fish Packaging Systems for Air Transport. Aquaculture Research, 34, 11, pp. 923-935, 2003.

Lim, L.C. Wong, C.C. Koh, C.H. Dhert, P & Sorgeloos, P. A Stress Resistance Test For Quality Evaluation of Guppy (Poecilia reticulata).  Abstract Book of First AVA Technical Seminar, pp. 4-5, Agri-food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore, Singapore, 1 September 2000.

Lim, L.C. & Chua, L.H. Transportation of Ornamental Fish for Export - the Singapore Experience. Aquarama Conference Proceedings, 1993 24-26, pp 1-24 Expoconsult, Singapore, 1993.

Mazeaud, M.M. Mazeaud, F. & Donaldson, E.M. "Primary and Secondary Effects of Stress in Fish: Some New Data with a General Review," Transactions of the American Fisheries Society, 106, 201-12, 1977.

McDonald, G. & Milligan, L. Ionic, Osmotic and Acid-Base Regulation in Stress. In Fish Stress and Health in Aquaculture (ed. By Iwama, G.W. Pickering, A.D. Sumpter, J.P. and Schreck, C.B.), pp. 119-144. University Press, Cambridge, UK. 1997.

Noga, E.J. Fish Disease: Diagnosis and Treatment. Ames, IA: Iowa State University Press, 2000.

Phillips, A.M. & Brockway, D.R. Effect of Starvation, Water Temperature, and Sodium Amytal on the Metabolic Rate of Brook Trout ., The Progressive Fish- Culturist 16, 65-GB, 1954.

Robertson, L. Thomas, P. & Arnold, C.R. Plasma Cortisol and Secondary Stress Responses of Cultured Red Drum (Sciaenops occellatus) to Several Transportation Procedures. Aquaculture, 68, 115-130, 1988.

Rottmann, R.W., Francis-Floyd, R., Durborow, R. The Role of Stress in Fish Disease. Southern Regional Aquaculture Center, 1992. http://www.siu.edu/~readi/aqua/sdisease474fs.pdf

Sleet, R.B. & Weber, L.J. The Rate and Manner of Seawater Ingestion by a Marine Teleost and Corresponding Water Modification by the Gut. Comp. Biochem. Physiol. 72A, 469-475, 1982.

Spotte, Stephen. Marine Aquarium Keeping. John Wiley & Sons, Inc. New York, NY, 2nd edition, 1993.

Spotte, S. Seawater Aquariums - The Captive Environment. John Wiley & Sons, Inc. New York, NY, 1979.

Stoskopf, M.K. Fish Medicine. W.B. Saunders Company. Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 1993.

Teo, L.H. & Chen, T.W. A Study of Metabolic Rates of Poecilia reticulate Peters under Different Conditions. Aquaculture and Fisheries Management, 24, 109-117, 1993.

Tomasso, J.R. Davis, K.B. & Parker, N. C. Plasma Corticosteroid and Electrolyte Dynamics of Hybrid Striped Bass During Netting and Hauling. Proceedings of the World Mariculture Society, 11, 303-310, 1980.

Waagbo, R. Glette, J. Raa-Nilsen, E. & Sanders, K. Dietary Vitamin , Immunity and Disease Resistance in Atlantic Salmon (Salmo salar). Fish Physiology and Biochemistry, 12, 61-73, 1993.

Wedemeyer, G.A. "Handling and Transportation of Salmonids," Principals of Salmonid Aquaculture. Pennel, W. & Barton, B., eds., Elsevier Publishing, Netherlands, 1996.

Weirich, C.R. Tomasso, J.R. & Smith T.I.J. Confinement and Transportation Induced Stress in White Bass Morone chrysops, Stripped Bass M. saxatilis, Hybrids: Effects of Calcium and Salinity. Journal of the World Aquaculture Society, 23, 49-57, 1992.

Woo, N.Y.S. & Chung, K.C. Tolerance of Pomacanthus imperator to Hypoosmotic Salinities: Changes in Body Composition and Hepatic Enzyme Activities. Journal of Fish Biology, 47, 70-81, 1995.

Wu, R.S.S. & Woo, N.Y.S. Tolerance of Hypo-Osmotic Salinities in Thirteen Species of Adult Marine Fish: Implications for Estuarine Fish Culture. Aquaculture, 32, 175-181, 1983.
Mais 2 para completar.
ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Effects of Hyposalinity on Fish
hypoOSTtherapyart.htm

Para introdução neste tópico com 2 respostas fáceis e rápidas de ler estão bem resumidos os factos e os mitos sobre o Cryptocarium 

Cryptocaryon irritans (Marine Ich) - Reef Central Online Community

So what about Marine Ich (cyrptocaryon irritans)?
The life cycle of this parasite is interesting and is important to understand when evaluating a treatment. The stage where the parasite is attached to a fish is called a trophont. The trophont will spend three to seven days (depending on temperature) feeding on the fish and that is what you see symptomatically when you see "salt sprinkled on the fish". After that, the trophont leaves the fish and becomes what is called a protomont. This protomont travels to the substrate and begins to crawl around for usually two to eight hours, but it could go for as long as eighteen hours after it leaves it's fish host. Once the protomont attaches to a surface, it begins to encyst and is now called a tomont. Division inside the cyst into hundreds of daughter parasites, called tomites, begins shortly thereafter. This noninfectious stage can last anywhere from three to twenty-eight days. During this extended period, the parasite cyst is lying in wait for a host. After this period, the tomites hatch and begin swimming around, looking for a fish host. At this point, they are called theronts, and they must find a host within twenty-four hours or die. They prefer to seek out the skin and gill tissue, then transform into trophonts, and begin the process all over again. What this means is that when your tank is infected, you can actually see symptoms during a very small part of the life cycle, and it why your tank is infected even though your fish are resistant. It will also explain why symptoms come and go.

Many hobbyists are fooled into believing they have cured their fish of the parasites, only to find Ich present again on fish a few weeks later; a reason why following through with a full treatment protocol is so important. Don't make this mistake and be lulled into a false sense of security. The parasites may be in a stage where they are merely regrouping and multiplying for their "next offensive." In the wild, this sort of massive reproductive phase ensures that a few will find a suitable host to continue on the cycle. In the close confines of our aquariums, though, it means comparatively massive infection rates.

This disease is usually associated with several environmental triggers. Changes in water temperature, exposure to high levels of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate, low pH levels, low dissolved oxygen often associated with overcrowding, are all factors contributing to the onset of the disease. You could lump all of these in a general category of "stress", but it is more appropriate to think of all of these as "unnatural conditions". In fact, Cryptocaryon irritans is rare in the wild even more unlikely to be lethal. Ich is truly a disease that exploits the conditions of captivity to reproduce and easily find suitable hosts.

By the way, trophonts are under the skin so cleaner wrasses and cleaner shrimp have no real effect on reducing this parasite. 





Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Barrington, Illinois
Posts: 17,298
Blog Entries: 21
Treatments which work and Myths and Truths about Marine Ich

Treatments which work:

1. Hyposalinity - Using a refractometer, hold salinity at 11ppt to 12ppt until 4 weeks after the last spot was seen. (Best to use salinity, but if you use specific gravity, that equates to roughly 1.008 to 1.009 sp. gr. units). Raise salinity slowly and observe fish for 4 more weeks. It is difficult to control pH and water quality during treatment, however this is the least stressful treatment for the fish.

2. Copper treatment - Follow medication recommendations. This can be effective in 2 to 4 weeks of treatment. After treatment, remove all copper and observe fish for 4 more weeks. Copper is a poison to the fish and creates some stress.

3.. Transfer method  The fish is moved from tank to tank to separate the fish from the cysts that fall off and the free-swimming stages of the parasite. Two hospital tanks are needed to perform this treatment. The fish is stressed by having to keep moving it between these hospital tanks.

4. These are the ONLY 3 known cures that work almost 100% of the time. Other chemicals will kill the Cryptocaryon irritans parasite, but only in special conditions that are not good for the fish. Some chemicals will only kill some of the organisms, letting the others escape death to go on to multiply and infect.

Observations, Claims, and Common Myths:

1. Some Tangs seem more susceptible. This is true. Their mucous coatings are reduced in thickness and composition.

2. Cryptocaryon irritans goes away on its own. This is definitely NOT true. While Cryptocaryon irritans is only visible at one stage of its life cycle if it was once seen, then it hasn't gone away -- it's just not visible to the aquarist. Reread the life cycle described above.

3. It goes away with a reef-safe remedy. This is not true; we all wish it was. This is one of the biggest and most 'dangerous' of the misrepresentations in the hobby. The aquarist thinks everything is okay when it isn't. What usually has happened is that the parasite has killed the fish it is able to kill and the rest have developed a resistance or immunity. The parasite is still in the aquarium, possibly infecting the gills of the fish where it cant be seen. About 40% of fish seem able to develop this immunity.

4. It was gone then when a new fish is added, it is there again. This is not true. See 3 above. Cryptocaryon irritans wasnt really gone or the new fish brought in the disease with it. A new addition to an aquarium can be the stress which triggers the other fish to reduce their defense or immunity, this will allow the parasite to 'bloom' to the point where the infection is now again visible to the aquarist.

5. The fish lived through the last outbreak then died during the second or subsequent outbreak. This can be true. The fish had a resistance or immunity that it lost.

6. It was accurately diagnosed as Cryptocaryon irritans, then never showed up again. It wasnt ich or the fish quickly developed an immediate immunity or resistance, or the fish is still infected in the gills.

7. Cryptocaryon irritans can hang around almost unnoticed with just a body spot now and then because it often resides just in the gills. This is true.

8. Aquariums always have Cryptocaryon irritans. This is untrue. Cryptocaryon irritans can be kept out of an aquarium. Just quarantine all fish, rock, sand, sponges, and filter medium and dont let non-quarantined livestock get into the aquarium.

9. Fish always have Cryptocaryon irritans. Untrue. In the wild fish often show up to a 30% infection rate (or more) but the wild fish survive minor infections. In the tank the parasite can 'bloom' since In the tank the fish can't get away. The combination of bloom and no escape will overcome the fish. In capture and transportation the fish can share the disease and thus many wild caught marine aquarium fishes do have this parasite, but not all.

10. A fish can't be made to be totally rid of Cryptocaryon irritans. Untrue. All marine fish can be cured and rid of any Cryptocaryon irritans infection.

11. Just feed the fish well and/or feed it garlic and it will be okay. Not true. Nutrition, foods, vitamins, etc. don't cure an infected fish. An infected fish is sick and is being tortured by the itching and discomfort. It might pull through and acquire resistance or immunity (see above) but the fish is being stressed by having to contend with a parasite. Don't let this happen to the fish. Cure it!!

12. A new cure has been discovered. Very unlikely. If the aquarist thinks they have found a new cure, then have it researched and independently tested. It's easy and cheap. If it is as good as the above 3 tried and true methods then the professional veterinarians, private and public aquariums, fish farms, and I will use it. The aquarist needs to keep the perspective of how devastating this parasite is not to just the hobby but to the whole fish farming industry. Any new way of 100% treatment will make headlines!

13. If the Cryptocaryon irritans can't always be detected, then why bother with a quarantine procedure? In the confines of a small quarantine and being there for no less than 6 weeks, the Cryptocaryon irritans parasite will make itself known because the fish is weakened and the fish can't get away from being re-infected by multiplying Cryptocaryon irritans parasites. In other words, the quarantine procedure instigates a 'bloom' of the parasite which will make it visible to the aquarist. When this happens, treatment is appropriate with one of the three proven treatments.

14. All white nodules fall off the fish and move on to the cyst stage. Untrue. It has been discovered that, on very rare occasions (we don't know why) the white nodule will encyst and rupture while still on the fish.

15. UV and/or Ozone kills Cryptocaryon irritans. Ozone doesn't kill all parasites that pass through the unit, nor does the water treated with ozone kill the parasites. UV only kills the parasites that pass through the unit. Since the entire water volume does not pass through the unit, not all ich parasites will pass through the unit, so the UV will not rid an aquarium of Cryptocaryon irritans. A UV can help prevent a 'bloom' of the parasites however, and thus help in its control. UV is not a cure nor a preventative measure for Cryptocaryon irritans. When water is shared by multiple tanks, usage of UV can make spreading this parasite from tank to tank significantly less likely.

16. All spots are Cryptocaryon irritans. Untrue. Probably one of the most problematic causes for rumors and myth-information in the hobby is assuming that a spot is Cryptocaryon irritans when it may be another parasites or conditions (e.g., pimple-like reaction to infection) that look like Cryptocaryon irritans. The mis-diagnosis is often the cause for claims of what cured Cryptocaryon irritans, when the fish didn't have Cryptocaryon irritans to start with.

17. My LFS quarantines their fishes for 2 weeks and I only buy them to be sure they are healthy and free of Cryptocaryon irritans. Have you been reading the above? First, 2 weeks is not long enough. Secondly most LFS share water among their fish system tanks so if any new arrivals happened, the clock is effectively reset back to zero.

Artigos fundamentais sobre Cryptocaryum irritans
Steven Pro's excellent ich articles that start here: Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com
& Terry Bartelme's
Aquarium Fish: News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans: Part One of Five &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 
Aquarium Fish: News From The Warfront With Cryptocaryon Irritans, Part Two Of Five &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 
Aquarium Fish: News From The Warfront With Cryptocaryon Irritans, Part Three Of Five &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 
Aquarium Fish: News from the Warfront with Cryptocaryon irritans Part Four of Five &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 
Aquarium Fish: News From The Warfront With Cryptocaryon irritans, Part Five Of Five &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine 




> Então quem não tiver possibilidade de fazer quarentena de cada peixe introduzido, com o tratamento de hipossalinidade, tendo recurso a um mini aquário de quarentena, que assim por alto será talvez 99% dos reefers, o melhor será desistir da ideia e do hobby?


Devolvo-te uma pergunta análoga : - Então e quem não tiver possibilidade de 
levar o filho às vacinas ou ao médico quando ele estiver doente, ou de lhe dar uma casa minimamente segura, deve desistir de ter filhos? 
 Quanto custa um aquário de quarentena comparativamente aos custos do aquário principal ? Qual o espaço que ocupa um aquário de quarentena comparativamente ao aquário principal?





> Recuso-me a promover fundamentalismos científicos ou ideológicos. A Ciência é muito bom para nos ajudar a compreender o Mundo. Mas a Ciência não é "a forma correcta", ou "a única forma" de compreender o Mundo. Há vida para além da Ciência.


Mas qual fundamentalismo? Não estamos a falar de Ciência . Estamos a falar de factos! 
Eu diria mais - há vida para além da morte prematura e do sofrimento desnecessário ditado pelas desculpas esfarrapadas e em nome do empirismo teimoso .




> A Ciência também erra... aqui há tempos havia 9 ou 10 planetas... entretanto descobriram que afinal Plutão é um planeta-anão, então agora há um planeta a menos...


Sim ...e depois . Qual a percentagem de erros devidos à ciência e qual a percentagem devidos à ignorância e negligencia .



> Há médicos que diagnosticam cancros terminais a pacientes e lhes dão na melhor das hipóteses 6 meses de vida. E 2 ou 3 anos mais tarde cá andam esses pacientes a contar a história...


Pois há . Todos conhecemos casos desses . Mas quantos há que morrem sem diagnóstico precoce e sem tratamento ? E sem prevenção ? Vamos todos continuar a fumar porque há uma percentagem mínima de fumadores que chegam aos 90 anos ? Ou vamos acreditar que fumar mata precocemente porque a evidencia cientifica o demonstrou . Deixar de fumar é como montar um aquário de quarentena ....

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Ok, estamos de acordo que o ictio existe...
Então as estratégias de prevenção ou de cura duma infecção declaradas, são diferentes?
 Prevenção com quarentena em hipossalinidade (1 mês? dado o ciclo de vida...)
peixe declaradamente infectado tratamento com cobre ,seguido de quarentena...
 Estou a reactivar e a melhorar todo o meu sistema,sempre tive condições para quarentena, não a tendo feito na maioria das vezes, mas impus a mim próprio que o vou fazer.Além de prevenir doenças...acalma a "fúria" de adquirir tudo ao mesmo tempo, dá tempo ao sistema biológico de se ir adaptando.
 Quanto à hipossalinidade...existe um problema a montante, esse sim deveria ser considerado. A salinidade dos sistemas de recepção dos peixes, nos profissionais, deveria ser fornecido aos logistas (penso que é) e depois aos clientes (não é...na maioria dos casos, nós também não perguntamos...), pois como se diz num dos artigos (citado pelo Rui) a adaptação nestes casos deve levar dias...
 Penso que com pequenas alterações poderíamos ter todo o sistema mais funcionante, responsável, e com mais sucesso para o hobby.Logo melhor para todos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas quanto ao teu método - a microfiltração . Ela funciona mas para apanhares as formas infestantes de natação livre -os terontes - deves usar um filtro abaixo dos 30 microns que no teu caso parece-me dificil a não ser que a lã de vidro estivesse ultracompactada . Além disso é altamente improvável que estas formas atinjam primeiro os filtros do que os peixes . Elas apenas vivem 24 horas , se não encontrarem hospedeiros morrem . Por sua vez os tomontes e os tomitos estão depositados no substrato e na rocha não sendo apanhados pelo  flitro .
Um método muito mais natural é teres um aquário de SPS sem substrato em que os proprios polipos dos corais se alimentam das formas infestantes do parasita ( em vez de ser apenas bacterioplancton é protozooplanctons ) e se fizeres uma TPA semanal *aspirando o fundo* apnhas uma boa parte dos tomontes e tomitos. Aliás é por esta razão que nos aquários cheios de corais os peixes se aguentam melhor sem morrerem de ictio. Nestes aquários o ictio persiste mas em níveis muito baixos e é preciso que não estejam muito carregados de peixes. A imunidade paracial dos peixes + a microfiltração feita pelos corais + a aspiração do fundo controla a infecção sem grande trabalho e sem prejudicar os corais como no teu método . E é muito mais eficaz. 
O problema reside no facto de não teres os peixes livres de ictio mas sim com uma infecção crónica que mata muito mais lentamente. Ou seja de vez em quando lá morre um peixe , sobretudo se for uma nova introdução que não tenha imunidade parcial e o aquariofilista atribui a causa de morte a tudo menos ao ictio. Ora foi do cianeto ou do caranguejo ou do stress ou da velhice ou disto ou daquilo. Mas do ictio é que não foi . Negação ! Os parasitas também matam de forma crónica e arrastada porque debilitam o hospedeiro . Aliás o objectivo dos parasitas é que e o hospedeiro viva muito tempo para poderem viver à custa dele . Por isso é que a imunidade parcial aparece, porque o parasita atenua a sua patogenicidade e permite um equilíbrio com o hospedeiro .
Um anjo ou um cirurgião tem que viver anos e não meses num aquário . Deve estar gordo e não parecer uma folha de papel .
Resumindo , o que acontece no teu aquário e que tens uma estirpe atenuada de Cryptocaryon , tens os peixes com uma imunidade parcial e uma infecção crónica sub-clínica que de vez em quando reacende e agudiza mas volta ao equilíbrio .Com a tua intervenção podes até remover algumas das formas infestantes mas é a imunidade parcial dos peixes que impede a sua morte . Experimenta introduzir mais 2 cirurgiões , por exemplo  Acanthurus e depois conta-nos como foi.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Viva
>  Ok, estamos de acordo que o ictio existe...
> Então as estratégias de prevenção ou de cura duma infecção declaradas, são diferentes?
>  Prevenção com quarentena em hipossalinidade (1 mês? dado o ciclo de vida...)
> peixe declaradamente infectado tratamento com cobre ,seguido de quarentena...
>  Estou a reactivar e a melhorar todo o meu sistema,sempre tive condições para quarentena, não a tendo feito na maioria das vezes, mas impus a mim próprio que o vou fazer.Além de prevenir doenças...acalma a "fúria" de adquirir tudo ao mesmo tempo, dá tempo ao sistema biológico de se ir adaptando.
>  Quanto à hipossalinidade...existe um problema a montante, esse sim deveria ser considerado. A salinidade dos sistemas de recepção dos peixes, nos profissionais, deveria ser fornecido aos logistas (penso que é) e depois aos clientes (não é...na maioria dos casos, nós também não perguntamos...), pois como se diz num dos artigos (citado pelo Rui) a adaptação nestes casos deve levar dias...
>  Penso que com pequenas alterações poderíamos ter todo o sistema mais funcionante, responsável, e com mais sucesso para o hobby.Logo melhor para todos.


Carlos bem vindo à quarentena. Eu também vou refazer o meu aquário todo. Quarentenar os peixes todos em hiposalinidade e nunca mais introduzir nada que não seja quarentenado . E olha que no meu aquário não vai ser uma tarefa fácil. Eu até tenho tido as coisas controladas mas no ultimo surto perdi 4 peixes e estou farto . Já chega . Tenho uma tarefa monumental em frente . Mas está na altura de fazer aquilo que digo. *Vou deixar de fumar ...peixes !*
Quanto à hiposalinidade . Não interessa de onde se parte desde que seja a descer e até podes descer relativamente rápido .Interessa onde se chega que é aos 1,011.  Quando for a subir é que tem que ser lento.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  Rui,

Antes de mais os meu parabens, esta tudo muito bem explicado. Quando vi este topico a malta queixava-se de falta de info agora so não entende quem achar que não convem entender.

Espero que tenhas sorte com a tua quarentena, aviso mais uma vez que a hiposlinidade não funciona  :yb668:  Ja o fiz 1,010 e não funcionou tambem sei de quem ja o tenha feito a 1,008 e os resultados form semelhantes aos meus!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Podes tb ter uma UV à mão para estas situações.
> 
> Não cura os peixes infectados como é obvio, mas evita que se espalhe através da coluna de agua.


Desculpem estar a meter-me.
Li no Delbeek & Sprung que o dito "ictio" necessita de intensidades gigantescas de UVC para ser eliminado. Ora essa radiação é absolutamente impossível de alcançar nos nossos tanques.
Isto é verdade?
Entretanto atrevia-me a sugerir ao Rui que criasse um tópico sobre como estabelecer um sistema de quarentena.
Tenho imensas dúvidas e penso não estar sozinho.   :Coradoeolhos: 

Já aprendi neste tópico que a hipossalinidade é a pedra basilar. O uso do cobre também parece incontornável. E quanto a UVC? Será recomendável? E ozono? E haverá outros produtos ou mecanismos que mereçam a nossa atenção?
E o outro tema que na minha opinião pode sobrepor-se aos outros. O stress dos peixes.
O termo é demasiado genérico mas um peixe sempre assustado e desadaptado ao tanque tem todos os condimentos para se alimentar mal e/ou ficar com o sistema imunitário nas lonas.
Normalmente os sistemas de quarentena são feitos em tanques relativamente pequenos e despidos.
Sendo assim o que devemos fazer para que o peixe se sinta benzinho no sistema para não comprometer a saude dele?

Perdoem-me o ligeiro offtopic.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Rui,
> 
> Antes de mais os meu parabens, esta tudo muito bem explicado. Quando vi este topico a malta queixava-se de falta de info agora so não entende quem achar que não convem entender.
> 
> Espero que tenhas sorte com a tua quarentena, aviso mais uma vez que a hiposlinidade não funciona  Ja o fiz 1,010 e não funcionou tambem sei de quem ja o tenha feito a 1,008 e os resultados form semelhantes aos meus!


Nuno, existem de facto na literatura relatos de estirpes resistentes a hiposalinidade, mas não é assim tão frequente felizmente e depende do tempo de exposição. A medição tem que ser rigorosa e exige um refractometro bem calibrado. Por vezes, a reintrodução deve-se a corais e outros invertebrados não quarentenados durante 30 dias pelo menos em aquários sem peixes com terontes na água ou tomonte/tomitos na base dos corais ou na rocha provenientes de aquários com peixes infestados.
Vê aqui http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa164 particularmente neste parágrafo:
"Hyposalinity refers to exposure of fish to a salt concentration that is lower than that in which they normally live (typical tropical marine systems range between 30–35 g/L (g/L=ppt)). Lower salinities are less easily tolerated by many common marine tropical species, which prefer a tighter range of salinity (stenohaline). Therefore, for many species, the lower the salinity, the shorter the time period the fish can tolerate. Freshwater or lower salinity dips (duration in minutes) or short or prolonged immersion baths (duration in hours or days) for tolerant fish species are commonly used to kill or reduce the numbers of external parasites on marine species.

However, Cryptocaryon has proven to be more challenging to treat using salinity changes. Because trophonts and tomonts are more protected, longer dips and baths will be required than for many other species of parasites. Exposure to freshwater for up to 18 hours did not seem to affect Cryptocaryon trophonts on the host (Colorni 1985). *Prolonged exposure to 15–16 g/L salinity or less (Cheung et al. 1979; Colorni 1985) appeared to affect some life stages.* Tomonts of one strain of Cryptocaryon were effectively killed after 48 hours of exposure to 15 g/L or less (Colorni 1985). Temperature will also determine whether hyposalinity will control the parasite, with temperatures outside the optimal range (23–30°C) causing greater breakdown of tomonts (Cheung et al. 1979).

More recently, studies have demonstrated different salinity tolerances among strains of Cryptocaryon. Yambot (2003) described one Taiwanese outbreak occurring in sea bream Sparus sarba at a salinity of 5 g/L, and another outbreak in sea perch Lates calcarifer occurring at a salinity of 10 g/L. These two strains were successfully propagated in the laboratory at 7 and 10 g/L, respectively, and are well below previously documented preferred salinities.

*One suggested protocol that may have some effectiveness, depending upon temperature and the strain's salinity tolerance, is to maintain water at 15 g/L for 21–30 days (Noga 1996; Kinsler, pers. comm.). Salinity should be reduced gradually by 5 to 10 g/L per day until 15 g/L is reached.*"

As estirpes resistentes tendem a ocorrer em aquacultura nas espécies comerciais, como a dourada.
Nuno , fizeste hiposalinidade durante quanto tempo nesses casos ?

----------


## Carlos Gião

Pois é Rui...quanto maior a Nau, maior a tormenta!
 Sim, quarentenar sistemas grandes, vai ser dificil...eu não adicionei peixes nos últimos 3 anos, nem nunca tive ictio manifesto,nem mortos, achas que é de  quarentenar os "presentes", ou só os novos? :Admirado: 
 Como tenho poucos corais neste momento...
Está na altura de colocarmos as nossas máximas em acção...a vida é feita de escolhas...e tudo tem o valor que lhe concedemos... :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tenho uma sugestão para ti Carlos que não sei se é viável mas poderá ser um modo simples de usares hiposalinidade nos peixes que tens agora. Montas o teu sistema de quarentena e colocas lá os corais e outros invertebrados com uma calha adequada. Colocas também um filtro de areia fluidizada para filtração biológica  . Entretanto desces a salinidade nos teus aquários onde estão os peixes e durante 30 dias fazes hiposalinidade. Depois tornas a subir ( entretanto aproveitaste para aspirar o substrato convenientemente ou substitui-lo se for o caso . Voltas a passar os corais para lá e tens o teu aquario de quarentena a funcionar já com um filtro biológico iniciado. Depois é só manter deitando para lá comida e quando colocares peixes de quarentena  baixar a salinidade . Assim garante que os teus peixes não são portadores.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Excelente tópico... tanta informação que estou com alguma dificuldade em acompanhar tudo, mas aos poucos vou consultando todos os link's aqui colocados, tenho aprendido imenso.

Idealmente devemos ter um sistema de quarentena. Na minha próxima montagem, vou ter um aquário de 120L só para quarentenar/aclimatizar os peixes.

Apesar dos post's esclarecedores, tenho ainda algumas dúvidas....

- Sempre tive "ictio" nos meus aquários. Isto notava-se sobretudo com a adição de novos peixes. Todos os peixes que perdi para esta "doença" foi porque deixaram de se alimentar. Contudo, ficou-me esta dúvida... o parasita causa anorexia ou é a anorexia que debilita o sistema imunitário do peixe e o parasita aparece?

Porque se é possível termos ictio no aquário e os peixes estarem saudáveis, e se é tão difícil erradicar o parasita... outra solução poderia ser.... concentrar os esforços em não causar "stress" nos peixes.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,




> Porque se é possível termos ictio no aquário e os peixes estarem saudáveis, e se é tão difícil erradicar o parasita... outra solução poderia ser.... concentrar os esforços em não causar "stress" nos peixes.


Ora aí está, essa é também em geral a solução que defendo, subscrevo inteiramente.  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rui,




> So what about Marine Ich (cyrptocaryon irritans)?
> The life cycle of this parasite is interesting and is important to understand when evaluating a treatment. The stage where the parasite is attached to a fish is called a trophont. The trophont will spend three to seven days (depending on temperature) feeding on the fish and that is what you see symptomatically when you see "salt sprinkled on the fish". After that, the trophont leaves the fish and becomes what is called a protomont. This protomont travels to the substrate and begins to crawl around for usually two to eight hours, but it could go for as long as eighteen hours after it leaves it's fish host. Once the protomont attaches to a surface, it begins to encyst and is now called a tomont. Division inside the cyst into hundreds of daughter parasites, called tomites, begins shortly thereafter. This noninfectious stage can last anywhere from three to twenty-eight days. During this extended period, the parasite cyst is lying in wait for a host. After this period, the tomites hatch and begin swimming around, looking for a fish host. At this point, they are called theronts, and they must find a host within twenty-four hours or die. They prefer to seek out the skin and gill tissue, then transform into trophonts, and begin the process all over again. What this means is that when your tank is infected, you can actually see symptoms during a very small part of the life cycle, and it why your tank is infected even though your fish are resistant. It will also explain why symptoms come and go.
> 
> Many hobbyists are fooled into believing they have cured their fish of the parasites, only to find Ich present again on fish a few weeks later; a reason why following through with a full treatment protocol is so important. Don't make this mistake and be lulled into a false sense of security. The parasites may be in a stage where they are merely regrouping and multiplying for their "next offensive." In the wild, this sort of massive reproductive phase ensures that a few will find a suitable host to continue on the cycle. In the close confines of our aquariums, though, it means comparatively massive infection rates.
> 
> This disease is usually associated with several environmental triggers. Changes in water temperature, exposure to high levels of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate, low pH levels, low dissolved oxygen often associated with overcrowding, are all factors contributing to the onset of the disease. You could lump all of these in a general category of "stress", but it is more appropriate to think of all of these as "unnatural conditions". In fact, Cryptocaryon irritans is rare in the wild even more unlikely to be lethal. Ich is truly a disease that exploits the conditions of captivity to reproduce and easily find suitable hosts.
> 
> By the way, trophonts are under the skin so cleaner wrasses and cleaner shrimp have no real effect on reducing this parasite.


Essa descrição do ciclo de vida do parasita está excelente e vou aproveitar para em breve tentar demonstrar da forma mais científica que conseguir, incluindo algumas fotos com sinalização dos fluxos de água e dos parasitas, a dinâmica do tratamento que adoptei e a sua eficácia no tratamento do surto do parasita (não erradicação total por esterilização mas erradicação do surto a médio prazo e solução definitiva do mesmo a longo prazo).  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rui,




> Treatments which work and Myths and Truths about Marine Ich
> 
> Treatments which work:
> 
> 1. Hyposalinity - Using a refractometer, hold salinity at 11ppt to 12ppt until 4 weeks after the last spot was seen. (Best to use salinity, but if you use specific gravity, that equates to roughly 1.008 to 1.009 sp. gr. units). Raise salinity slowly and observe fish for 4 more weeks. It is difficult to control pH and water quality during treatment, however this is the least stressful treatment for the fish.
> 
> 2. Copper treatment - Follow medication recommendations. This can be effective in 2 to 4 weeks of treatment. After treatment, remove all copper and observe fish for 4 more weeks. Copper is a poison to the fish and creates some stress.
> 
> 3.. Transfer method  The fish is moved from tank to tank to separate the fish from the cysts that fall off and the free-swimming stages of the parasite. Two hospital tanks are needed to perform this treatment. The fish is stressed by having to keep moving it between these hospital tanks.
> ...


Aproveitando os artigos que indicaste, que desde já agradeço, posso constatar que por exemplo esse acima citado desmente algumas das tuas afirmações anteriores...

Afinal não são apenas dois métodos mas sim três...

Afinal não são os únicos métodos totalmente eficazes mas são falíveis...

Além disto, tal como eu tinha referido, provocam stress nos peixes, e no caso do cobre quando mal aplicado (muito mais fácil acontecer do que se pensa), pode provocar graves lesões irreversíveis a nível dos órgãos internos do peixe...

Portanto afirmar que a hipossalinidade e o tratamento com cobre são os únicos dois métodos eficazes para erradicar o íctio parece-me errado...

E depois colocar em causa e desvalorizar outro tipo de tratamentos, como o que realizei com sucesso, acusando de ser discutível e falível na erradicação do parasita, também não me parece correcto...

Mas eu prometo, em breve coloco umas fotos com a descrição do tratamento com a aplicação dos filter pads e a circulação controlada, a ver se consigo demonstrar aos mais cépticos a viabilidade, validade e eficácia do tratamento, incluindo as teorias e leis da Física, Biologia, Estatística e Matemática, a ver se fica uma demonstração mais científica.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Gião

> Tenho uma sugestão para ti Carlos que não sei se é viável mas poderá ser um modo simples de usares hiposalinidade nos peixes que tens agora. Montas o teu sistema de quarentena e colocas lá os corais e outros invertebrados com uma calha adequada. Colocas também um filtro de areia fluidizada para filtração biológica  . Entretanto desces a salinidade nos teus aquários onde estão os peixes e durante 30 dias fazes hiposalinidade. Depois tornas a subir ( entretanto aproveitaste para aspirar o substrato convenientemente ou substitui-lo se for o caso . Voltas a passar os corais para lá e tens o teu aquario de quarentena a funcionar já com um filtro biológico iniciado. Depois é só manter deitando para lá comida e quando colocares peixes de quarentena  baixar a salinidade . Assim garante que os teus peixes não são portadores.


Obrigado pela sugestão, é isso que vou fazer até porque é simples :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Nuno , fizeste hiposalinidade durante quanto tempo nesses casos ?


Quando descobri que tinha ponto branco não me queria acreditar. em dias o achilles parecia lixa cinzenta  :Icon Cry:  Tenho muitos peixes e quaese todos são enormes, peixes imcompativeis de estarem juntos em pequenos espaços com achilles, sohal, nigrofuscus etc não achei bem stressar e recorer a um aquario de hospital/quarentena, tirei a rocha viva e os poucos corais que tinha comecado a entroduzir. Fiz hipo durant 2 semanas e não vi melhorias, foi então que utilizei cobre da TMC lembro-me que foi 3/4 dias e os peixes ficaram limpinhos! Felizmente não perdi os peixes mais importantes nem os que estão comigo a mais tempo perdi apenas a salaria, 2 palhaços e as anthias. Utilizei refractometro e ainda
 tenho a confirmação da sonda de condutividade do Iks aquastar! Neste mometo tenho o aquario ja com rocha viva novamente, fiz durante 2 meses 2000ml de cuprisorb de seachem para retirar o cobre.

Entretanto ja entraram mais uns peixes tudo Ok. Ainda me falta os corais mas a estes vou fazer quarentena de varios meses  :yb665: 

Ainda uma historia de um amigo que tambem apanhou ponto branco. Ele sabia do que se tinha passado no meu aqua eu disse-lhe vai para o cobre mas com a temosia dele, disse que ia para a hipo mas que ia fazer menos que eu 1,008 infelizmente o ponto branco dele era o valvet muito mais mortifero e perdeu todos os peixes em 3 dias!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ora aí está, essa é também em geral a solução que defendo, subscrevo inteiramente.



Olá Artur,

Eu só estava questionar se o cryptocaryon  é um agente oportunista. Ou seja, se o peixe só fica doente em condições que "stressem" o seu sistema imunitário - má nutrição, novo aquário, novos habitantes, picos de amónia, descidas de pH, etc. 

O meu "feeling" é que se trata dum agente oportunista, porque se o peixe está saudável, a alimentar-se bem, sem "stress", mesmo infectado acaba por recuperar. Com ou sem esponjas nas bombas....  :Coradoeolhos: 
Mas não sei o suficiente, por isso estava a perguntar.


No meu futuro aquário de quarentena, não estou a pensar utilizar cobre, apenas hiposalinidade.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Eu só estava questionar se o cryptocaryon  é um agente oportunista. Ou seja, se o peixe só fica doente em condições que "stressem" o seu sistema imunitário - má nutrição, novo aquário, novos habitantes, picos de amónia, descidas de pH, etc. 
> 
> O meu "feeling" é que se trata dum agente oportunista, porque se o peixe está saudável, a alimentar-se bem, sem "stress", mesmo infectado acaba por recuperar. Com ou sem esponjas nas bombas.... 
> Mas não sei o suficiente, por isso estava a perguntar.


Sim, penso que é um parasita oportunista e normalmente o aumento do ataque e surto descontrolado acontece com a chegada de um novo peixe, em que nos primeiros dias este peixe está mais stressado e permite ao parasita atacá-lo e ir atingindo proporções fora de controlo.

Além de ser oportunista, estou convicto que o parasita é muito passivo em termos de auto-deslocação e vontade própria de deslocação geográfica. Pelas muitas horas, dias e semanas de observação atenta (  :SbSourire2:  ) pude chegar a uma forte possibilidade de conclusão que o parasita tem muito pouca autonomia para andar de um lado para outro específico, e apenas aproveita o fluxo da água para deambular de um lado para o outro ao sabor da corrente... E este é um dos pormenores que faz com que a colocação das bombas num vidro lateral e as esponjas nas grelhas de aspiração torne extremamente eficaz o objectivo de os "encaminhar" para a lã de vidro e proximidade das bombas. E nesta fase, essa forma do parasita fica ali e não encontrando comida nas 24 horas seguintes (que não vai encontrar peixe) simplesmente morre. E assim ao longo de algumas semanas lá se vai definhando a comunidade de parasitas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite
(Aqui na Venezuela ainda é de tarde... 5:30h a menos... e vai ser daqui, que nas próximas 3 semanas vou participar no fórum...)




> Entretanto atrevia-me a sugerir ao Rui que criasse um tópico sobre como estabelecer um sistema de quarentena.


http://www.reefforum.net/f4/quarente...ebrados-19490/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Excelente tópico... tanta informação que estou com alguma dificuldade em acompanhar tudo, mas aos poucos vou consultando todos os link's aqui colocados, tenho aprendido imenso.
> 
> Idealmente devemos ter um sistema de quarentena. Na minha próxima montagem, vou ter um aquário de 120L só para quarentenar/aclimatizar os peixes.
> 
> Apesar dos post's esclarecedores, tenho ainda algumas dúvidas....
> 
> - Sempre tive "ictio" nos meus aquários. Isto notava-se sobretudo com a adição de novos peixes. Todos os peixes que perdi para esta "doença" foi porque deixaram de se alimentar. Contudo, ficou-me esta dúvida... o parasita causa anorexia ou é a anorexia que debilita o sistema imunitário do peixe e o parasita aparece?
> 
> Porque se é possível termos ictio no aquário e os peixes estarem saudáveis, e se é tão difícil erradicar o parasita... outra solução poderia ser.... concentrar os esforços em não causar "stress" nos peixes.


O parasita causa anorexia sobretudo porque dificulta a osmorregulação e a respiração. Depois torna-se evidentemente um ciclo vicioso. 
Não é difícil erradicar o parasita! Dá é trabalho e necessitamos de um aquário de quarentena e dedicação.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ora aí está, essa é também em geral a solução que defendo, subscrevo inteiramente.


Não é uma solução é um paliativo ! Tenho uma experiência de 7 anos no meu aquário com estas soluções e não evitam a morte de 10% dos peixes ao longo do tempo, com Cryptocaryon. Para mim é uma percentagem inaceitável .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O parasita causa anorexia sobretudo porque dificulta a osmorregulação e a respiração. Depois torna-se evidentemente um ciclo vicioso. 
> Não é difícil erradicar o parasita! Dá é trabalho e necessitamos de um aquário de quarentena e dedicação.



Ora bolas..  :yb665: .... ainda bem que perguntei, assim percebi que estava errado.

Então tenho mesmo de quarentenar os peixes a sério.... é que cheguei a um ponto que não aguento mais depender da "sorte"/fé para conseguir manter peixes.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Boas Rui,
> 
> 
> 
> Aproveitando os artigos que indicaste, que desde já agradeço, posso constatar que por exemplo esse acima citado desmente algumas das tuas afirmações anteriores...
> 
> Afinal não são apenas dois métodos mas sim três...
> 
> Afinal não são os únicos métodos totalmente eficazes mas são falíveis...
> ...


Não existem em medicina bem como na vida em geral métodos infalíveis . O método da transferencia nem o referi porque é impraticável . Precisas de ter 7 aquários . Tu já nem sequer queres ter um para quarentena quanto mais 7 . E com o teu " método" o curioso é que acabas por ter mais trabalho sem erradicar o parasita.
Qualquer tratamento mal aplicado pode matar. Ás vezes até bem aplicado. Olha por exemplo a aspirina. 
Portanto não estou a ver lógica na tua argumentação nem que desmitam as minha afirmações. 

Se o teu método funcionasse na erradicação do parasita e para isso terias que usar uma filtração inferior a 30 micras o que me parece que a lã de vidro não faça , todos os aquários públicos não gastariam tanto tempo e dinheiro a fazer quarentenas . Será que todos os biólogos marinho veterinário e investigadores andam cegos há 60 anos ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Quando descobri que tinha ponto branco não me queria acreditar. em dias o achilles parecia lixa cinzenta  Tenho muitos peixes e quaese todos são enormes, peixes imcompativeis de estarem juntos em pequenos espaços com achilles, sohal, nigrofuscus etc não achei bem stressar e recorer a um aquario de hospital/quarentena, tirei a rocha viva e os poucos corais que tinha comecado a entroduzir. Fiz hipo durant 2 semanas e não vi melhorias, foi então que utilizei cobre da TMC lembro-me que foi 3/4 dias e os peixes ficaram limpinhos! Felizmente não perdi os peixes mais importantes nem os que estão comigo a mais tempo perdi apenas a salaria, 2 palhaços e as anthias. Utilizei refractometro e ainda
>  tenho a confirmação da sonda de condutividade do Iks aquastar! Neste mometo tenho o aquario ja com rocha viva novamente, fiz durante 2 meses 2000ml de cuprisorb de seachem para retirar o cobre.
> 
> Entretanto ja entraram mais uns peixes tudo Ok. Ainda me falta os corais mas a estes vou fazer quarentena de varios meses 
> 
> Ainda uma historia de um amigo que tambem apanhou ponto branco. Ele sabia do que se tinha passado no meu aqua eu disse-lhe vai para o cobre mas com a temosia dele, disse que ia para a hipo mas que ia fazer menos que eu 1,008 infelizmente o ponto branco dele era o valvet muito mais mortifero e perdeu todos os peixes em 3 dias!


Nuno o cobre bem aplicado é excelente . Há que ter cuidado com os anjos anões sobretudo o loriculus porque não suporta variações rápidas da concentração de cobre.
Atenção que a hiposalinidade só mata as formas de natação livre - os terontes e não atinge os trofontes enquistados no peixe. Há que vter calma e fazer a hiposalinidade os 30 dias para que o ciclo se faça e os trofontes saiam dos peixes. O que consegues com a hiposalinidade é quebrar o ciclo. Para conseguires que os trofontes caiam em peixes muito infestados terias que dar banhos de água doce. Nestes casos é melhor fazer cobre. Por isso achas que não estava a resultar . Faz sentido par ti Nuno ? 
No caso do teu amigo, de facto , o Amyloodinium é mito mais rápido a matar e não cede tão bem à hiposalinidade sendo melhor usar cobre. Mas distingue-se bem do Cryptocarium. Os pontos são muito mais pequenos parecendo pó e são ligeiramente dourados.
Portanto, não se trate de uma estirpe resistente mas sim das formas que são susceptíveis ao tratamento.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Olá Artur,
> 
> Eu só estava questionar se o cryptocaryon  é um agente oportunista. Ou seja, se o peixe só fica doente em condições que "stressem" o seu sistema imunitário - má nutrição, novo aquário, novos habitantes, picos de amónia, descidas de pH, etc. 
> 
> O meu "feeling" é que se trata dum agente oportunista, porque se o peixe está saudável, a alimentar-se bem, sem "stress", mesmo infectado acaba por recuperar. Com ou sem esponjas nas bombas.... 
> Mas não sei o suficiente, por isso estava a perguntar.
> 
> 
> No meu futuro aquário de quarentena, não estou a pensar utilizar cobre, apenas hiposalinidade.


Não acho que seja oportunista mas sim  um agente primário . As bactérias que acabam por matar os peixes debilitados pelo Cryptocarium é que são secundárias e oportunistas . Os "stress" causado pelos vários factores ( má qualidade da água, má nutrição, sobrepopulação , etc ) provoca uma libertação aumentada de catecolaminas e cortisol . O cortisol em doses elevadas deprime o sistema imunitário . Mas se não existir Cryptocarium no aquário não haverá ictio mesmo que haja stress. Os que sobrevivem ou são naturalmente mais resistentes ou tem imunidade parcial convertendo a infecção em sub-clínica .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Sim, penso que é um parasita oportunista e normalmente o aumento do ataque e surto descontrolado acontece com a chegada de um novo peixe, em que nos primeiros dias este peixe está mais stressado e permite ao parasita atacá-lo e ir atingindo proporções fora de controlo.
> 
> Além de ser oportunista, estou convicto que o parasita é muito passivo em termos de auto-deslocação e vontade própria de deslocação geográfica. Pelas muitas horas, dias e semanas de observação atenta (  ) pude chegar a uma forte possibilidade de conclusão que o parasita tem muito pouca autonomia para andar de um lado para outro específico, e apenas aproveita o fluxo da água para deambular de um lado para o outro ao sabor da corrente... E este é um dos pormenores que faz com que a colocação das bombas num vidro lateral e as esponjas nas grelhas de aspiração torne extremamente eficaz o objectivo de os "encaminhar" para a lã de vidro e proximidade das bombas. E nesta fase, essa forma do parasita fica ali e não encontrando comida nas 24 horas seguintes (que não vai encontrar peixe) simplesmente morre. E assim ao longo de algumas semanas lá se vai definhando a comunidade de parasitas.


Fico ansioso pela demonstração da circulação do parasita . Não entendo como vais demonstrar tal coisa . Só com microscopia gigante em real time !

----------

